# Hurricane Lake Monday 22 July, & Fish ID?



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Launched @ 5:45 A.M. Threw beetle spins and round dinnys with sinking spider behind. Very slow with a total catch of 2 @ Largemouth @ 8", one on the dinny and one on sinker fly. 

Caught this:








on a dark green beetle spin, can anyone tell me what it is? It is not like anything I remember catching before. We gave up @ 9:30 and met some others leaving who said they had not gotten a single bite...

P_


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Goggle Eye. Warmouth.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, should have known that, but remember the ones we caught in Mississippi being more...goggly...:whistling:

P_


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a goggle eye and a small mouth had babies to me. Watermelon Zoom trick worms with no weight are my favorite out there . Have had some awesome days out there but usually in the spring.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nahhhhhh Fluke!!!! It's redbug trickworm!!!! that's the ticket....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Nahhhhhh Fluke!!!! It's redbug trickworm!!!! that's the ticket....


I will check that out brotha. I think a lot of it is just confidence in your bait. I did have a buddy catch a 14lb bass on the point right by the campground without power hookups, had to wad out and get him he buried in the grass deep, she is on the wall. I am worm fisherman for sure.


----------

